
The Copenhagen Wheel - marclave
https://www.superpedestrian.com/
======
adfm
You will grin ear to ear the first time you ride one. Not your typical e-bike
experience. Very natural flow as you ride. Gives you just the push you need.
You can set how it behaves from the app. Worth the price of admission.

~~~
bbcbasic
What about the extra weight?

For the price I can get quite a good light road bike.

------
riffic
I remember this from Weeds

